
How hard is to have virtual-dom by default in the browser? - zzarcon
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5lkbv5/question_how_hard_is_to_have_virtualdom_by_default/
======
zzarcon
Just wanted to share the thread here since I think it generated some good
input there.

